# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Norte >  Antigua y desconocida minicentral Hidroeléctrica Rio Arnoia (ourense)

## Alberto_alvarezf

Buenos días descubrí el otro día este foro y estuve viendo publicaciones de algunas centrales y minicentrales por mi zona, alguna de ellas en estado de abandono. como primera aportación os traigo una muy desconocida para la gran mayoría. Se trata de una antigua central en el Rio Arnoia, tocando los ayuntamientos de Ramirás y Cartelle en la provincia de Ourense, fue construida para dar suministro a una explotación minera de la cual se extraía mayoritariamente Wolframio y algo de estaño, conocidas como mina la sultana(la principal) y había mas pero no recuerdo el nombre, están en la localidad de Escudeiros(Ramirás). Actualmente hay una ruta de senderismo que usa el canal por el que se llevaba el agua desde la presa a la pequeña central, Os dejo el enlace a un video que hice ya hace unos años, si alguien está interesado puedo ir un día a hacer unas fotos que lo tengo cerquita de casa! Saludos a todos!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJyockEy3g4&t=47s

----------

Embalses (13-abr-2021),embalses al 100% (14-abr-2021),HUESITO (13-abr-2021),perdiguera (29-abr-2021)

----------


## embalses al 100%

Gracias por la aportación!

Por suerte o por desgracias hay muchas estructuras abandonadas a su suerte, comidas por la vegetación, que bien podrían ponerse en valor de alguna forma, ya que, una vez en deshuso, pasan a ser de nuestro patrimonio, de nuestra historia. 

Saludos

----------

